

Belousov-Zhabotinsky nonlinear chemical oscillator - ISL
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QKAXO8APzW0

======
ISL
Science:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Belousov%E2%80%93Zhabotinsky_re...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Belousov%E2%80%93Zhabotinsky_reaction)

What happens if you don't stir: <http://vimeo.com/17094664>

